# Calling all Irish members



## philbre

I wonder if this might be feasible..........

You are wildcamping round Ireland

You are a little uncomfortable parking in town environs/pub car parks etc

A fellow motorhomer will allow you to park at their property overnight subject to it being prearranged by the visitor & approved by the property owner

The visitor doesn't arrive before 9pm & is gone by 9am

No £ changes hands, the visitor could/should, of course, leave a bottle of wine

There are very many pluses & minuses 

Perhaps you might care to comment or make suggestions..........

It could work very easily & smoothly if not abused?


----------



## CaGreg

It can and it does!!

Only one big downside.. . . . ..

You end up with MORE new friends    

Ca


----------



## IrishHomer

I will add my two cents to this thread and make a spot on my drive available to any MHF members visiting Donegal. PM me first to arrange.

IH :wave: to Mavis


----------



## erneboy

I could do that except that we are never at home and our gates are locked, other than that I would have no problem with it. If I can think of a way to do it I will post again, Alan.


----------



## Nora+Neil

I have no problem with any MHF member staying in our back yard. 

They do it at there own risk.

I live 10miles outside Galway city.

PM me if you want to stay.


----------



## asabrush

I'm afraid I don't have room for anyone to stop,but theres always wine in my van :wink: Great idea


----------



## philbre

*reciprocation*

if anyone wishes to overnight in Laois, feel free to PM me & you will have a place to park up....


----------



## ShinyFiat

any of you can park at ours, antrim coast and glens 20 mins, stay as long as you like, elec , water etc


----------



## MrsW

What a brilliant idea! Shame it is rather a long way from mid-Devon!


----------



## ShinyFiat

well MrsW, if you ever over this side of the water,get in touch, park here no problem, safe/secure/country house
john


----------



## IrishHomer

ShinyFiat said:


> any of you can park at ours, antrim coast and glens 20 mins, stay as long as you like, elec , water etc


I think we have the beginning of a database of unofficial stopovers for MHF members tourong or travelling to Ireland. Perhaps the mods could make a sticky thread or something like that?

IH :wave: for Mavis


----------



## davidod

We would be happy to join a growing army. We have off the road parking and live in Meath - off the M4 near the Kildare border. Drop a PM if you have any plans.

Dave


----------



## petie

*calling all irish members.*

I would also be able to provide a parking space or two for motorhome facts members passing through my area, county Down,near the border.As long as the idea was not abused i think it would be an excellent idea.


----------



## 115609

It would certainly take the worry of being in the wrong spot.Like minded people sharing safety.We have room in Tipperary(6 miles-Nenagh)lovely forrest walks.......Joe and Ellen. P.S. HYMERS most welcome.


----------



## philbre

*Bump!!*

A number of Irish members have expressed a positive interest in getting involved in this sharing with fellow motorhomers, either from Ireland or abroad

I have created a map of Ireland, approximately indicating where in Ireland the participating members are located

Should any more Irish members wish to get involved, please get in touch

The 'map' is likely to be posted under 'Ireland Touring' within a few days, as soon as the members re-affirm their interest

At this point, six counties & all 4 provinces are participating

Watch this space!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Phil


----------

